# My Tower Hunt



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I was given a early Christmas gift by my son, it was a tower pheasant hunt at Ring Neck Ridge in Gibsonburg, OH. My son also purchased his own way in to the hunt. I always was one that liked my limit but rather they be wild than a ranch bird. But let me tell you I had a great time and would advise each of you to sign up for a tower hunt some where near you soon. There were a total of 150 birds released for 10 hunters that were about 50 yards out from the tower in a circle, every 15 birds we rotated to the next spot which was marked with a post. Sounds corny, but what a time for old bastards like myself. If you dad is still around and if he likes to bird hunt get him that and buy a spot for yourself. That was a Christmas gift that I will never forget, wow.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

sounds like fun, how many did you end up shooting ?(15)?. only 1 guy shoots at a at a time?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am thinking that I shot around 15 birds at the tower and another 7 in the clean up. Each of the hunters were a good distance away from me. On one bird that I remember that we each shot at. We all were wearing safety glasses and I did hear shot coming down at time but no one was hit or worried about being hit. You don't count your birds so much as they stay with the dog and handler. It was great fun for guys like me that are just getting to old to beat the bushes all day, sounds over the top but great fun. Take your dad on one over the holidays if he was a bird hunter.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Where is Gibsonburg? I think I would like to take my dad and father-in0law out there.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

ltfd596 said:


> Where is Gibsonburg? I think I would like to take my dad and father-in0law out there.


East of Bowling Green. Check out the link.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...t=&address=&city=Gibsonburg&state=OH&zipcode=


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Guys this is where I went it is Ring Neck Ridge, Gibsonburg, OH about 1/2 way between Bowling Green and Fremont, OH. The place is 2 miles north of Rt 6 so easy traveling. The phone number is 419 637 2332 ask for Larry he is the manager of the preserve and also lives at this number. Tell him you heard about the Tower hunt last weekend. That was the best christmas gift my son ever gave me. But other preserves may do that also. Larry said it was the first one in a year or so. But I am in if possible on the next one.


----------

